# Moving a tree...video.



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

Don't know if this has been shown before. I was impressed.


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

Does anyone know what the guy with the hose is doing besides spraying water?


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

Maybe making it slippery for the sled? That was some serious hp pulling that tree. And they all were spinning their tracks. Wonder how that tree is going to be doing in a couple years. That will be the test.


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

I thought it was on lots of wheels...tough to see. Either way, the guy seems to be spraying the wooden sides also...dunno.


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

Morning Wood said:


> * Wonder how that tree is going to be doing in a couple years. That will be the test*.


Probably it will get hit by Lightning! :blink: :sad:


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

Robie said:


> I thought it was on lots of wheels...tough to see. Either way, the guy seems to be spraying the wooden sides also...dunno.


@ 2:50 you can see the I beams and wooden cradle are sliding along on steel sheeting, kind of like a sled.


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

Yup...got it. Thanks.


----------



## CJex (Oct 5, 2012)

Nice video but why did they not put one or both of those cats behind to push instead of an excavator that can’t push as much as it can pull. He would be able to pick up some weight making the sled lighter and giving the cat some good traction. They would not of had the problem tipping up on their nose but whatever they got it done.

Another point I bet the owner of the company is there watching a move like this. So why is he standing by watching his equipment being abused for no reason. Don’t run you’re tracks backwards especially under hi load if you can help it. I don’t know if it works this way for hi drive cats but you get three to four times the wear to your undercarriage for the same load. That’s not a number I pulled out of thin air.


----------

